# Full Suspension 29ers...What are you guys on?



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

Toss up between the VooDoo Canzo 29er and the Kona Hei Hei 2-9...any thoughts for a singletrack, trail rider with no jumping or crazy stuff....will these frames do well??


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Speshy 2010 Stumpjumper FSR 29'r Expert. When I was really heavy ~300 it was hard to get the suspension working the way it does now (~205lbs). The manufacturer's weight limit is 240lbs. However, the LBS was backing it up.


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

Curently building a hei hei as we speak. Got the frame from ebay for 350 shipped so it was an easy decision. I did however want to get a salsa big mama since it has 4inch rear travel. the 2-9 only has 3-5 for the 09.


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

Breitness24 said:


> Curently building a hei hei as we speak. Got the frame from ebay for 350 shipped so it was an easy decision. I did however want to get a salsa big mama since it has 4inch rear travel. the 2-9 only has 3-5 for the 09.


Does it have a tapered head tube?


----------



## JonDot (Dec 17, 2010)

dadtorbn said:


> Speshy 2010 Stumpjumper FSR 29'r Expert. When I was really heavy ~300 it was hard to get the suspension working the way it does now (~205lbs). The manufacturer's weight limit is 240lbs. However, the LBS was backing it up.


Thats the 1 I have my eye on for my next bike. How is it on peddle bob?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Iluv2adjust said:


> Does it have a tapered head tube?


No. 1 1/8th. '08 models no longer available at Wheel World, btw.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

RIP9 with 140 Marz up front, awesome all around bike. Halo Freedom rims, CK hubs (HD in back) mix of SRAM(x.7 shifters & RD med cage) and Shimano(667 FD, XT cassette) drivetrain. Hussefelt stem, bars, post, and crankset w/steel rings setup 22t/32/bash.


----------



## shinedown (Apr 26, 2009)

Pivot 429 with XT drivetrain. Flow rims Hope Pro II's. Absolutely in love with it. Finally found a bike I don't feel like a clown on.


----------



## AZ_Wook (Feb 14, 2010)

shinedown said:


> Pivot 429 with XT drivetrain. Flow rims Hope Pro II's. Absolutely in love with it. Finally found a bike I don't feel like a clown on.


+1 on the 429. Been on mine ('09 XL) for a year now and I still love it like day 1. 6'5" and 205lbs fits great on this bike.


----------



## davthedude (Feb 12, 2005)

Big Daddy be loving some him some Big Mama she got all the right moves, To bad you cant get them any more the big girl is built to last even under me!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Stumpjumper FSR 29er Expert is that I'm aiming for next year. Weight of the bike isn't an issue that concerns me too much. I want to know that this beast is not going to snap beneith me and this one is stout. Most of us here are squarely in the "Clydesdale" category; we need to make sure the bikes will survive our use.


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

GF/Trek Rumblefish1


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

If the gawds smile upon me in 2011, this will be the newest addition to the family:
<img src=http://brothertoncycles.com/catalog/images/sj%20expert%2029er.jpg>


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

My BIG BOY ride.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bigE (Jan 22, 2005)

*rumblefish*

How are you big boys liking your Rumblefish's?

6'8" 240lbs here and thinking the Rumblefish might be my next bike...

How have the stock wheels / hubs held up? 
E


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

Love my Rumblefish. The stock rims held up to almost every thing I threw at them, except for a nasty wreck at the Black Hills Fat Tire Super D. I bent the rear rim so I had them both replaced with Salsa Gordo's. Did 2 days of downhill at Winter Park and the bike, with a Gravity Dropper, performed like a champ.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

You can't go wrong with the Speshy FSR's. I've been pounding on mine since '08 (same model year) and she's holding up great. 
I'm weighing in at 280 ish give or take and after a set of and built flows 36 spoke count I haven't had an issue with this bike. 

@ bigE, 
I haven't ridden a Rumble Fish but they sure do look burley. Do they come in an XXL size? If you're 6'8" you're going to have a hard time fitting on an XL bike. Have you ever ridden an XXL bike? Depending on your body make up you might have to go custom to fit your frame. 
Good luck!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice looking spesh and rumble.

I only say it about 30 times a day, but to anyone who hasnt alreayd heard a fgew times.

Niner WFO and Dorado for me,


----------



## bigE (Jan 22, 2005)

Bunyan, 
The Rumblefish does come in a xxl frame (26.1 inch top tube). I rode one in a parking lot over the holidays in California. 
My local shop told me yesterday that they will have an xxl demo bike for me to take on the dirt this June, so we'll see...
E


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Turner Sultan in Sasquatch 23". Best bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like I will be picking up a Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29er after work, getting a very good deal on it and there are things I really like on it. The 36 spoke rear wheel, the larger rotors, the 20mm front axle, and 2Bliss tires with some meaty tread. It seems very Clyde worthy!


----------



## bigE (Jan 22, 2005)

*rear tire clearence on the speshy..*

72, 
I am curious to hear how the rear tire clearence is on the speshy 29er. I am under the impression that a 2.1 tire is about as wide as the frame can handle... I would like to run a bit wider tire, up to a 2.35 possibly with a 28mm rim.

I am looking forward to hearing more about your new bike. 
E


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

bigE said:


> 72,
> I am curious to hear how the rear tire clearence is on the speshy 29er. I am under the impression that a 2.1 tire is about as wide as the frame can handle... I would like to run a bit wider tire, up to a 2.35 possibly with a 28mm rim.
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing more about your new bike.
> E


Well it came with some pretty beefy 2.2 tires and has room to clear...I'll give it a measurement tomorrow. In the meantime here is a pic after I made my alterations (mainly bars, stem, and grips). What you can't see is the tubes removed. The rims are ready for tubeless ready, just add the supplied valve stems. The tires are tubeless ready too and they seated with a floor pump. It weighs 29lbs for a large as seen. So far the only nit pic is the rear hub, it's only 16 poe.


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

+1 on the Niner WFO and Dorado. Best bike I ever had. (6'9'', 230lbs)


----------



## TX-BoneDigger (Aug 24, 2007)

I am presently on a hard tail but will be buying a Rumblefish in a month or two.

Todd


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

I am rocking an 09 Sultan.. which replaced a 08 Sultan, which replaced a Giant Reign. I can't believe the way this bike feels, and I was every bit of 290 when I first started riding it. I think 29er wheels will flex before the rear end does.
Josh


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

joshuagore said:


> I am rocking an 09 Sultan.. which replaced a 08 Sultan, which replaced a Giant Reign. I can't believe the way this bike feels, and I was every bit of 290 when I first started riding it. I think 29er wheels will flex before the rear end does.
> Josh


Great bike! Love the green.


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

I just picked up a Stumpy FSR Comp 29er.


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

Malibu412 said:


> Great bike! Love the green.


Thanks I am still tweaking but its getting there. Those elixirs are a sour point for me.
Josh


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just purchased a Trek HiFi Pro, only been around the block on it. I will give a good test later today and post a pic....


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*This*

2010 SJ Expert FSR 29


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

2011 Santa Cruz Blur LT2. Love this bike but if I meet my goals of mileage and weight I will than have a SC Tallboy  Currently 6'3 250.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

2011 Santa Cruz Tallboy 

6' 00"
225 lb. Clyde


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

hoping to get a Giant Anthem X1 29er this spring.


----------



## unfriendlyGiant (Apr 15, 2008)

*What shop is this?*



bigE said:


> Bunyan,
> The Rumblefish does come in a xxl frame (26.1 inch top tube). I rode one in a parking lot over the holidays in California.
> My local shop told me yesterday that they will have an xxl demo bike for me to take on the dirt this June, so we'll see...
> E


What shop is this? I'd love to demo such a bike for a day.

I heard from Niner Bikes that JensenUSA may be building up a demo selection of large sized bikes too this summer.


----------



## woodstock964 (Dec 4, 2009)

Titus Rockstar, L 6' 4" 206 down from 225!


----------



## TX-BoneDigger (Aug 24, 2007)

I just picked up a new Rumblefish One yesterday. I haven't had the chance to put miles on it yet but plan to do so this weekend.

Todd


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 for '09 Sultan


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

2011 Epic Comp. Just added a Raceface riser and Thomsen setback post. Love it.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

woodstock964 said:


> Titus Rockstar, L 6' 4" 206 down from 225!


Yo, let's see some pics. I like the looks of the new Rockstar but they won't make an XL with the bent top tube (in Ti).


----------



## firefighterdirt (Dec 15, 2007)

Had a Niner RIP, sold it and now have a Niner JET9.


----------



## jaypeakpow (Feb 19, 2004)

Me: 6-5, 235. Got a GT Marathon 9r a few years ago & was very pleased. Raced it a little last year. I ride some pretty rough stuff in SEPA: Spring Mountain, French Creek, Bear Creek, Wiss. Cracked the frame and was given their new 29er the Sensor 9r w/ RP23. Very nice upgrade. Bike has a lil more rake and and is perhaps a lil more all mtn than the Marathon which was more XC. Hydroformed tubing Sensor 29er but I think the weight is the same, ~28lbs. Only 2 rides but it's nice. More twitchy steering wise.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

*'10 Fisher HiFi Pro*

This is a 2010 HiFi Pro 29er frame that was a warranty replacement. So, it is a "custom build."

It is too heavy for my liking, but it doesn't break!

Highlights: Manitou Minute 20mm TA 100mm fork, Flows with Phil Wood hubs; 4x, 
BB7's, tubeless f/r. The pic is a little old, so there have been some changes. Now sits at 31.5 #'s, the Rp23 needs a Push, trying to balance weight and durability (aren't we all), Yikes!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Another Clyde at 6' 5" in the Niner WFO camp. Doubt I can break this frame, it's that strong.


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

6'4" 250 lbs. Currently on a 26" Spesh Epic Disc.

Will soon be on a XXL Tallboy with Industry 9 Enduro Wheels. Pics to come upon bike arrival.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

6'3" 250 lbs. Riding a Salsa Big Mama with Rockshox Reba XX 100mm forks, Salsa Semi 29er wheels.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I am glad so many people are on the WFO, such a versatile bike.

Just off for a sprint ride on road ;-)


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is my updated look at my 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29. I went with a set of Sun-Ringle Charger Expert wheels, Crank Bros Acid pedals, Carnegie's Bar, and ESI grips.










PS-CaveGiant you seriously need to post a picture of your 45lbs monster!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I do not have many good photos, need a better camera.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I like this one too


----------



## Yorto (Sep 23, 2009)

How do you all go with the psi in the rp23 and fox brain rear shocks ? I ask as I am 287lbs / 130kg at 6'6" and have limited options for a bike in Australia. At this stage I have my eye on both the Gary Fisher HiFi Pro 29er and the Specialized Stumpjumper fsr 29er and I am a little worried that might be to heavy for the rear shocks !!!


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Yorto,

I can't help you with the RP23 although I'd be interested to hear how she fares with fellas our size. I'm pretty much the same size as you and have been on an FSR Stumpy 29er since '08 (same model year) and have had good luck with the "Brain" suspension. A few guys I ride with have had issues with their shocks "leaking" but had them replaced by Spesh. 
The new Stumpy's are sweet rides and will do more than carry your weight. 

Good luck with your bike search.


----------



## Yorto (Sep 23, 2009)

Bunyan, I am still on the search and am still undecided. Looking at either the Spesh Stumpy Comp 29er with the brain or going down a different route to the GF HiFi Pro... I am more leaning towards to the stumpy of course, just waiting for the 2012 range to be released to see if anything else comes out in a 23" frame. Will update when I have decided.


----------

